# Ar 9mm



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a article I found on the AR 9MM that might be of interrest to a few here. They are a fun gun to shoot I can tell you that and being 9mm they will not cost a bundle to shoot.:smt1099 

Colt 9mm Sporter

The Specs
Model: AR-15 Sporter
Manufacture: Pre-Ban Semi-automatic
Caliber: 9mm-NATO
Stock: Non-collapsible
Flash-Suppressor: Yes
Barrel: 16"
Twist: 1:7
Magazine: 25- or 32-round

Our first gun review here at The Remnant starts off with a high-quality assault rifle and favorite of many. While the AR-15 is an extremely popular and well-known rifle among sport shooting enthusiast, Colt's 9mm AR-15 Carbine is often overlooked compared to its .223 sibling. By chambering a lightweight, smaller rifle with a common pistol round, Colt succeeded in reducing recoil to almost nil. Standard magazines come in 25- and 32-round capacity, allowing the shooter a large base from which to take on multiple targets in a short period of time. With overall length a little over 3', the optional replacement of the solid stock with a collapsible stock commonly seen on Colt's M4 Carbine adds the potential to reduce rifle length by 5".
The low kick and lightweight frame make it easy for the user to quickly switch and acquire a lock on a new target as well as to move and fire, as opposed to some heavier rifles that are better used lying prone. An optional strap assembly also adds to the utility of the weapon in entry scenarios. Indeed, these factors played key in the decision of many police departments to purchase the 9mm Carbine for their SWAT teams as an entry weapon, placing this model side-by-side with the wildly popular H&K MP5.
Limitations on the weapon are few but potentially debilitating. The short barrel and lightweight frame make it an extremely potent weapon for entry and urban use, but the accuracy of the 9mm Carbine is lacking due to the relatively low velocity of the bullet fired compared to other higher caliber rifles. Moreover, the 9mm round, although faster through the carbine than through a shorter-barreled pistol, is not a single shot killing round to the tune of 7.62x37mm or .308 Winchester rounds. When tested in both standing and sitting positions, the maximum effective range for quick and accurate fire was 50 yards, ruling out using the weapon in outdoor scenarios in which a .223 or higher caliber would have a significant edge. However, despite these limitations, the overall Colt quality and utility make the Colt AR-15 9mm Carbine an excellent weapon of choice for many shooters.

Commie Killing Power: Recommended back-up or close quarters assault .:smt1099 :smt1099


----------

